# Elder Scrolls Online (Coop)



## McDrake (4. Mai 2019)

Meine Frau und ich waren heue an der Fantasy Basel und sahen dort einen recht grossen Stand von ESO.
Und da wir gerne wiedermal ein Game zusammen spielen möchten, haben wir uns überlegt, ob das was ist.

Man kann das Game ja anscheinend auch recht gut im Solo-Modus spielen. Aber zwischendurch zusammen, wäre schon mal wieder ein Spass.

Also hier mal die Fragen:
1. Die GTX760 (PC meiner Frau) sollte das Game ja stemmen können, oder? zumindest ist bei empfohlen eine GTX750 drin.
2. Wie siehts da mit den Kosten aus? Kommt man ohne diesen "Plus-Club" gut voran?
3. Die Standard Edition sollte reichen, für den Anfang, oder?

Sonst noch irgendwelche "Gefahrenquellen", die ich nicht bedacht habe?


Danke


----------



## golani79 (4. Mai 2019)

1.) Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke schon, dass ne 760 das Spiel packt - hatte damals ne 780 drinnen und keine Probleme (jetzt spiel ich auf PS4).

2.) Ja, ESO Plus bietet zwar einige Komfortfunktionen, aber ich hätte nicht das Gefühl, jetzt wirklich was zu verpassen deswegen.

3.) Bei der Standard ist nur Morrowind dabei - würde vlt. zur ESO Online Collection greifen. Kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, aber man hat fast ein Komplettpaket und wenns gefällt, kann man Elsweyr immer noch nachkaufen dann:
*Includes The Elder Scrolls Online base game, the Morrowind and Summerset Chapters, and the Orsinium, Imperial City, Dark Brotherhood and Thieves Guild DLCs.*


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2019)

Haben jetzt beide die Collection gekauft und uns online auch gefunden. Ist lustig


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Mai 2019)

Bei TESO plus hast du Zugang zu allen DLC ohne sie kaufen zu müssen. (In eurer Collection sind nicht alle, aber muss ja nicht stören, abgesehen davon sind sie nicht teurer als ein Dauer-Abo  )
Hinzukommen dann noch der wirklich tolle Handwerksbeutel, auf den man wahrscheinlich verzichten kann, wenn man ihn noch nie hatte  und so kleine Funktionen wie Färben von Monturen.
Abgesehen davon bekommt man jeden Monat 1500 Kronen und mitunter günstigere Angebote im Shop. 

Willkommen in einem mittlerweile echt tollen Spiel.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2019)

Abos wollten wir bewusst nicht mehr. Da haben wir vom UO bis WOW genug Geld liegen lassen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Abos wollten wir bewusst nicht mehr. Da haben wir vom UO bis WOW genug Geld liegen lassen



Ja, ist auch wirklich schon so sehr umfangreich. 

Tatsächlich habe ich noch nicht den höchsten Rang erreicht, weil mir zwischendurch einfach die Zeit fehlte. 

Ich zahle dennoch seit Ende der Beta das Abo, weil ich das Spiel und das Team dahinter wirklich mag. Es wurde viel verbessert und irgendwie habe ich schon das Gefühl, das viel Herzblut dahinter steckt, was ich mit dem Beitrag einfach fördern mag. 

Aber man kommt auch ohne gut klar. 
Wenn ich euch was kochen soll, sagt Bescheid. ;-D


----------



## golani79 (8. Mai 2019)

Langweilig wird einem definitv nicht - und falls doch: Elsweyr kaufen 

Habe noch nicht einmal Morrowind und Summerset ganz durch .. xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2019)

Mal ne Frage zu den Startgebiet.

Ist das immer Summerset?
Ich habe einen Bretonen gemacht für mein Solospiel. Zwangläufig dann Dolchsturz-Bündnis.
Komme in Sommerset raus, Questreihe mit dem Kahjiit.

Meine Frau hat eine Dunkelelfe, also damit in der Ebenherz-Allianz gebastelt für ihr Solospiel, kommt ebenfalls dort raus, selbe Questreihe.

Zwei komplett verschiedene Allianzen, komplett verschiedene Rassen, aber trotzdem das selbe Startgebiet?
Mit meinem Bretonen (lvl 10) bin ich jetzt auf Artaeum angekommen.

Als gemeinsame sGame wollten wir eigentlich in der Aldmeri-Fraktion spielen.
Aber hat diese Fraktionsgeschichte überhaupt einen Einfluss auf das ZUSAMMENSpielen?
PvP gegeneinander wollen wir ja nicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Mai 2019)

Nein, mit den Addons startet man immer im jeweiligen neuen Gebiet, aber die „ursprüngliche“ Hauptgeschichte und die drei Fraktionen haben eigene Startgebiete. 

Stro M‘Kai (bei Auridon), Kenarthis Rast (südlich von Grathwald) und Ödfels (nördlich von Ostmarsch) sind die kleinen Gebiete, in denen man je nach Fraktion startet und die Questreihen der Gebiete startet. 

Man erreicht die Gebiete über zB Schiffe oder Navigatoren.

Beim gemeinsamen Spielen haben die Fraktionen seit dem entsprechenden Update keinen Einfluss mehr, soweit ich weiß. Abgesehen halt vom PvP.


----------



## McDrake (20. Mai 2019)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenbilanz:
Wir spielen pro Woche ca 4-6 Stunden zusammen. Je nach meinen Schichten. Und wir haben echt Spass daran. Sind zwar noch nicht mal Level 10, aber egal. Bissl nervig sind die Questdialoge, da die nicht synchron sind. Da stelle ich mein Soundsystem einfach auf Stumm: Meine Frau entscheidet 
Sie ist eine Zauberin (Hochelfe), ich eine Schattenklinge (Kajit). Wahrscheinlich nicht die beste Combo. Aber ist doch egal: Hat im RL auf dem Papier einigen ebenfalls nicht gepasst. Aber nach 20 Jahren Ehe und über 25 Jahre Liebe würde ich jeden Obermotz, egal ob in ESO oder in RL mit ihr bekämpfen. Vielleicht ab und zu als Verlierer vom Feld gehen, aber gestärkt (und mit neuer Rüstung  ) wieder nen Versuch wagen.


----------



## McDrake (11. Juni 2019)

Wir haben uns jetzt nach Alinor durchgeschlagen um endlich in einer Bank unsere Sachen zwischenzulagern.
Da wurden wir auf die Handwerkerfähigkeiten aufmerksam. Also haben wir uns unüberlegt, wer was macht.
Beide das selbe ist ja witzlos.
Da bin ich nun der Schneider und Alchemist, meine Frau verzaubern und "Schreiner".
Erst mal das ganze Gepäck durchsucht und die entsprechenden Materialien dem anderen übergeben.

Dann noch ein paar Quests. Dabei hatten wir das Glück (?), dass wir jeweils Rüstungsteil vom Set des anderen gefunden haben.
Auch da wieder: Schnell getauscht und sich gefreut 

Manchmal sind die Quests schon mit sehr viel Text verbunden. Aber auch gut vertont und meist spannende erzählt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juni 2019)

Kochen und Alchemie sind recht einfach zu machen, alles andere ist aufwändiger aber auch machbar.
Meine 2 Hauptchars (maxLvL und können noch bequem mehrere Levelcaps inhalieren) können alle Berufe, wobei nur einer auch einen Großteil der Rezepte beherrscht 6 Stück hab ich derzeit noch nicht voll, Kronenrezepte ausgenommen. 

Es macht immer wieder Spass, Abo nutze ich nur1 Monat alle Paar Monate um den ganzen Krempel in den Handwerksbeutel zu schieben. 
Leider ist das Spiel im Coop viel zu leicht, insbesondere wenn man in den Championpunktriegen ist, eine Justagemöglichkeit gibt es da leider nicht.

Ich spiele immer wieder mal mit 2 Freunden im Coop, da ist das dann arg leicht. Das mit den async Erzählungen kennen wir auch, ohne Kopfhörer ist das echt nerfig.
Die Quests erreichen zwar kein Witcherniveau, sind aber meist recht gut, es nervt auf die Dauer halt nur das man praktisch alles für andere macht, "Omas über die Straße bringen", Besorgungen aller Art etc. der gute Pfadfinder halt.


----------

